# Back garden sping spruce up



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

After working 7 days straight last week, ive got 2 days off, so decided to be a bit productive & today & tidy up the back garden. Was looking poor after the winter

Every flag of the patio was coated in green/black grime.....tell the difference after cleaning one row



More 'during' shots







Decking got a good going over:





Finally, as the weather has held out, I gave the decking 2 coats of cedar stain & the flags have come up white. Rather pleased with the results. Just got to put the table & chairs back on the decking once its fully dried


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Very satisfying to see bud, good work. What's the product/method used to clean the decking, looks very foamy and as if you've agitated it?


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

I used Ronseal decking cleaner & reviver you pour on neat & agitate with a brush, leave for 15 mins & rise off. Its good stuff


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Looks ace bud, sounds easy to use too


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

nice work !


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Great stuff like the colour of the decking too.

Is that a maple or Japanese acer tree in the big pot, I love them.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Looking good. What a difference. 

Really nice looking garden.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Andyg_TSi said:


> I used Ronseal decking cleaner & reviver you pour on neat & agitate with a brush, leave for 15 mins & rise off. Its good stuff


I have used this before and would recommend it, can transform some decking as if by magic.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Top Job


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is a lovely garden:thumb: very well laid out.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

will have to remember that stuff when I finally get around to do some decking! 

Nice work pal, I always love the time when you clean the pavers or concrete and it comes up like new, always seem to find that you've missed a little bit when it fully dries though so it's all a nice new colour except one little bit that's still slightly green argh!


----------

